# Fact or Fiction? Cleveland Cavaliers style.



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Here's a game I got from our brothers over at RCF. To start things off, I'm going to ask Fact or Fiction, then proceed to make a statement. Either you agree or disagree with my statement (put fact or fiction first) and then give a brief explanation explaining your choice. After you do that, you ask "Fact or Fiction?" and make a statement of your own. I'll put a sequence below so you see how the game works.

(this is the question the poster above you leaves behind for you to answer)

*Fact or Fiction?* Luke Jackson will score more than 15 points in one game this upcoming season.

----

*Fiction*. I think Luke might crack double-figures a couple times this season but outside of him hitting a couple of treys in a game, I couldn't see him scoring that much.

(then leave a statement of your own) 

*Fact or Fiction?* Cleveland will make the playoffs next year.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Fact: Cleveland will make the playoffs as long as they have a somewhat succesfull offseason

Facto or Fiction? Lebron will be 1st team All-NBA


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> Fact: Cleveland will make the playoffs as long as they have a somewhat succesfull offseason
> 
> Facto or Fiction? Lebron will be 1st team All-NBA


Fact: Next year's roster will be quite different than this past year's, with changes occuring in both the starting lineup and the bench. These changes will turn out to be very beneficial, not only for the overall talent level, but most of all for the chemistry of this team. I predict that Lebron will have a similar season stat wise, putting up MVP type numbers: 27/7.5/8.5/2

Cleveland making the playoffs will guarantee him an undisputed spot on the NBA 1st team.

Fact or Fiction:

Cleveland will manage to sign one of the big 4: Joe Johnson, Ray Allen, Larry Hughes, Mike Redd.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Fact*. Gilbert will land one of the big 4 but probably be forced to overpay to pull it off. He has to make it happen, there is no other choice.

*Fact or Fiction?* If Sasha is not traded away, he and Luke will bury Jiri on the bench and strip away all his PT.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Come on remy make it tougher 

Fact: I don't see Sasha here next year (although I like him a lot), if he stays and we don't pick up a FA SG, I would beg Sasha as the starter and Luke as the reserve. Sasha the best defender on the team other then Snow. Luke is by far the best shooter. I just don't see how Jiri will be in there

Fact or Fiction? Z will be with the Cavaliers next year


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> Come on remy make it tougher
> 
> Fact: I don't see Sasha here next year (although I like him a lot), if he stays and we don't pick up a FA SG, I would beg Sasha as the starter and Luke as the reserve. Sasha the best defender on the team other then Snow. Luke is by far the best shooter. I just don't see how Jiri will be in there
> 
> Fact or Fiction? Z will be with the Cavaliers next year


That's a tough tough one, but I believe this is:

Fiction: Gilbert seems ready for some changes, and having a defensive minded coach such as Brown sure doesn't arrange things for Z. The only way Z stays is if he takes a huge paycut, which isn't gonna happen. Whatever Z claims, he will go where the big money is. So, ficition.

Will Lebron ever be named to an All D Team?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Okay, we can make it tougher indeed.

*Fact*. LeBron will improve his defense, play fewer minutes to be fresher on the court and make the NBA ALL-DEFENSIVE SECOND TEAM before his career ends.

*Fact or Fiction?* LeBron James will win a championship before age 25 and Mike Brown will be the coach who leads the charge.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

ouch, that's tough! But I'll have to go with:

Fiction: I think this team will develop tremedously under Mike Brown, but I don't think he's gonna be the one to take CLE to the promise land. I think Lebron will get to the conf. finals or possibly the nba finals before he's 25 (within the next 4 seasons), but I think it will take another year or two after that, and another coach to get them over the top.

Fact or Fiction:Will Lebron ever win an NBA Championship?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Fact*. LeBron should win one champship in his prime and have a shot at another later as his career winds down.

*Fact or Fiction?* LeBron will finish in the top 3 for next year's MVP voting.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

That's a definite:

Fact: Had Cleveland gone to the playoffs this year, he would have been in the top 3, THIS YEAR. So next year, he's gonna have the same, if not better, numbers, and take cleveland to the playoffs, as a 4, 5 or 6th seed. If Cleveland wins 50 games next year, he will be MVP.

Fact or Fiction: Will Anderson Varejao ever be starting for the Cavs?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Fact*. There is a high chance Gooden will be traded, leaving AV to start by default. Even if Gooden isn't traded, the AV train is picking up steam, making the PF spot highly contested to the point where Gooden won't be a lock anymore.

*Fact or Fiction?* Ira Newble doesn't finish next season as a member of the Cavaliers.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Fiction: Newble's contract is atrocious and He's a good guy off the bench to hassle guys like Pierce (bigger SG/SF's who aren't all that quick)

Fact or Fiction? Will AV develop into an All-star player?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Fiction: He will become a very good overall player, once he develops an outside shot, the potential of which we saw at times this past season. I believe he will develop into an All Defensive teamer, and I think he'll be borderline All Star, but never an actual all star.

Fact or Fiction: Lebron will leave Cleveland once his contract is up


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Fiction: It would hurt the image he's trying to create. In addition, cleveland will improve as a team just becuase Lebron will continue to improve and we have owner willing to spend money. Plus, we can give more cash

Fact or Fiction: Luke Jackson will become a starting calibre SG in this league


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Fact*. Luke will be an athletic spot-up shooter who can run the floor. Luke won't be a star but he will be a solid player. Jackson, much like the Hawks' Josh Childress, might surprise people who assumed he would become a complete failure.

*Fact or Fiction?* Cleveland will become a better road team than last season.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Fact: I certainly hope so after we can't get much worse :lol:

Fact or Fiction: The Cavs will sell out all their home games next year


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Fact*. The attendence the last few years has improved greatly as LeBron is the best show in town. Next season should bring even more anticipation and excitement.

*Fact or Fiction?* Zydrunas Ilgauskas will make the All-Star Team again next season.


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

*Fiction*. I think Eddy Curry will improve enough (if healthy) to make the all-star team in Z's place. 

*Fact or Fiction?* Will the cavaliers sign one of the big 4 SG's and still have enough money to keep Z?


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

*Fact:* Lebron will be a force in the NBA for generations to come

*Fact or Fiction:* Cleveland will sign Mike Redd


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

----Fact or Fiction? Will the cavaliers sign one of the big 4 SG's and still have enough money to keep Z?

-Fiction, they won't have enough money. Not only do they want to upgrade their SG position, Gil also wants to add some very valuable and experienced role players, so they have a choice to make.

----Fact or Fiction: Cleveland will sign Mike Redd

-Fact: I don't think he will come home to Cleveland. I think the choice will come down to the other 3, especially Larry Hughes or Joe Johnson.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fact or Fiction: Sasha Pavlovic will be a Cav next year


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Fiction: I like Sasha and would like him to stay but he's one of our few remaining tradeable commodities. He's young with loads of potentiol and has a cheap contract. He's a goner in a sign and trade for a bigger name SG or for a draft pick to get a PG.

Fact or Fiction: Lebron will stop missing all those damn technical fouls he gets to shoot


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Fact*. Not only will LeBron make more technical foul shots, he may shoot less of them this year if Jackson is on the floor.

*Fact or Fiction?* The media pressures LeBron James into entering the NBA Slam Dunk contest.


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

*Fact.* I think at some point Lebron will give in to the media's pressure and join the slam dunk contest. 

*Fact or Fiction?* Lebron will average 30 points or higher next season?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Fiction: Hopefully with better teammates Lebron will be scoring less and averaging close to 10 assists

Facto or Fiction: Drew Gooden will average close 20/10 next year


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Fiction: It depends what you call close, but I think he might do that in the future...Just not next season. With the addition of a SG, Drew will remain the 3rd option, if not the 4th if somehow Z manages to stay with us. I think he will be putting up somewhere around 15/11, but with less mental mistakes and a higher efficiency than last season.

Fact or Fiction: Kiki will be the next Cavs GM.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Fiction: the management has no clue who the next GM will be. Caveat I'm hoping this isn't fiction

Fact or Fiction: The cavs will get back into the draft


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Fact*. Gilbert is going to trade Sasha/Jiri or Gooden to get a pick if he has to. Or Gilbert may look to buy one. Either way, look for something to happen, for good or bad.

*Fact or Fiction?* Cleveland protects their homecourt very well, en route to a top 3 homecourt record in the East.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Fiction: I don't think they'll get homecourt next season. I predict they will finish at 47-35, which will good for the 5th spot.

Fact or Fiction: Cleveland will finish behind both Indiana and Detroit in the divison.


----------

